# Netherlands Selects C-390 to Replace Hercs



## calculus (17 Jun 2022)

The Netherlands buys Brazilian Embraer C-390 planes for 13 billion Brazilian riyals
					

The Netherlands (also known as Holland) has just selected the Brazilian Embraer KC-390 to replace the C-130 Hercules. © Brazilian Air Force The announcement was made this afternoon by Dutch...




					www.mediarunsearch.co.uk


----------



## dimsum (17 Jun 2022)

Interesting that the two contenders were the C-390 and the C-130J.  No A400M?


----------



## calculus (17 Jun 2022)

dimsum said:


> Interesting that the two contenders were the C-390 and the C-130J.  No A400M?


The A400M kind of straddles that line between tactical and strategic airlifter, so it might just be it was more than they needed. Not sure. Good question though, considering the European context. I will note that Portugal and Hungary have both purchased the C-390, so it seems to be making some inroads in Europe.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Jun 2022)

Yup, if a country isn’t the A400 or C-17 kind of operator, the 390 is a nice platform.


----------



## Kirkhill (17 Jun 2022)

If memory serves, in the 60s and 70s the Search and Transport utility squadrons were equipped with Labradors and Buffalos.

Would a mix of Ospreys and C-390s be an acceptable update?


----------



## Spencer100 (17 Jun 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> If memory serves, in the 60s and 70s the Search and Transport utility squadrons were equipped with Labradors and Buffalos.
> 
> Would a mix of Ospreys and C-390s be an acceptable update?


Embraer did try to offer the KC-390 in the SAR competition.   My feeling was that Embraer as a company was a dirty word in Ottawa.  You know Bombardier and all.  Ottawa was in a trade dispute with Brazil at the time. Even before Boeing.






						Bombardier Aerospace and Embraer S.A. government subsidy controversy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




One bright side going forward the implosion of Bombardier could really be a bonus for procurement.  As the Boeing, Embraer stuff is meaningless going forward.  I can not see the government fighting so hard on behalf Airbus Canada or Viking/Dehavilland.  

Also I can't see where adding two new airframes would be helpful.  We are in the C-130 club for foreseeable future.  I would think the RCAF is just going to make the C-295 work or nothing.  They will just take resources from other areas.


----------



## Spencer100 (17 Jun 2022)

Just going to post some vaporware.


----------



## Spencer100 (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kirkhill (17 Jun 2022)

@Spencer100 

Look good to me!


----------



## Dana381 (17 Jun 2022)

The KC-390 looks small in pictures, like C-27 size. I was supprised to learn it is larger than the C-130J


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Jun 2022)

Dana381 said:


> The KC-390 looks small in pictures, like C-27 size. I was supprised to learn it is larger than the C-130J


Given Boeing’s support to Embraer during the development, it’s no surprise the plane looks like a junior-sized 2-engine C-17. 😉


----------



## Dana381 (17 Jun 2022)

I get more of a 2 engine BAE-146 vibe from it. I have no idea why. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## kev994 (17 Jun 2022)

Spencer100 said:


> Embraer did try to offer the KC-390 in the SAR competition.   My feeling was that Embraer as a company was a dirty word in Ottawa.  You know Bombardier and all.  Ottawa was in a trade dispute with Brazil at the time. Even before Boeing.


I think they even submitted a bid. One of the requirements was that it had to be in production when the bids were submitted, it was not, IIRC they had one or 2 prototypes at the time and were disqualified.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Jun 2022)

kev994 said:


> I think they even submitted a bid. One of the requirements was that it had to be in production when the bids were submitted, it was not, IIRC they had one or 2 prototypes at the time and were disqualified.


Yup.

Ironic that GoC/PSPC went hard single-stage competition, don’t dot an i or cross a t and you’re out, yet in the same time frame was big in two-stage, give bidders a chance to ‘resolve misunderstandings.’ 🤔


----------

